# East Coasters?



## Rhyno47 (Apr 12, 2010)

I keep hearing from people out in California or Oregon. Where are all the Marylanders or Virginians? New Yorkers? Georgians?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 12, 2010)

The east coat does not exist, it is a fantasy.


----------



## York1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Little north of Atlanta here


----------



## stells (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm on the East coast... but just in the UK


----------



## Annieski (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in NJ [but 45 mins. from the Coast]


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 13, 2010)

There's a bunch of people on here often from New York State, New Jersey, Massachusetts and a few from other North Eastern states. 

I live in the beautiful Catskill Mountains in the taxation and welfare state of New York.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Jersey Girl here. But please don't think I am anything like those crazy people on Jersey Shore. Bad representation for us!


----------



## Scooter (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm on the East Coast just way down here in Florida.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 13, 2010)

dmmj said:


> The east coat does not exist, it is a fantasy.



I am not a figment of someone's imagination!! I Keep saying it to myself so it must be true

-Central Massachusetts


----------



## Isa (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I live in Canada but I am only 7 hours away from New york city


----------



## Rhyno47 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hagerstown MD in the Appalachian Mountains of Western Maryland


----------



## BethyB1022 (Apr 14, 2010)

I live in Philly, and before that I was in Maine. Totally East coast.


----------



## chikken (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm in Connecticut. New Englander all my life in a couple of different states because I love that east coast.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 15, 2010)

dmmj said:


> The east coat does not exist, it is a fantasy.



You're the fantasy dmmj.. if you can't contribute something meaningful why do you post?

Mid-East TN.. via Ohio...

Terry K


----------



## RebelandYankee (Apr 15, 2010)

I am just like scooter way down here in florida


----------



## Nay (Apr 15, 2010)

Belchertown, Massachusetts
Can't get more East Coast than that!!!


----------



## Itort (Apr 15, 2010)

I live on the East Coast of Iowa, does that count?


----------



## Scooter (Apr 15, 2010)

RebelandYankee where in Florida are you? I'm in Jacksonville.


----------



## RebelandYankee (Apr 15, 2010)

Tallahassee not that far off


----------



## terryo (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm in Staten Island, just a hop, skip, and a jump from Manhattan and Jersey. Shopping, shopping....everywhere! It's like a little bit of country in the City. I love it.


----------



## -ryan- (Apr 19, 2010)

I live just outside of Rochester NY, in a land of high taxes and unemployment  What a great time to be alive.


----------

